# Power Support Anti-Glare Film for iPad



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I just put a Power Support Anti-Glare Film on my iPad. (I use one on my iPhone as well). I highly recommend it.

The anti-glare feature cuts down on the reflections nicely, but still allows a bright viewing screen. The matte finish also resists the finger smudges/prints and provides a nice tactile feel on the screen. It is easy to apply and looks great.

Any one else have recommendations for 3rd party accessories for the iPad?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks for the report...there is a neat case in the eBook thread


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Pics would be nice.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Here's an example. You can see glare from the overhead lights on the package, but minimal glare on the iPad. Also it resists finger prints which is the real reason I prefer this film. I tried a clear film and it held finger prints more than the glass on its own.

Edit: sorry, having trouble with the upload. Will try again after work.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

Billwong, did you purchase it south of the border or is there a Canadian supplier for it yet?


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I ordered it directly from the company and they shipped it via FedEx Ground (you do have the choice). I didn't find a local reseller yet. I ordered a few for the family. They're not cheap ($25) but I expect it to last at least a year like my iPhone screen films. 

The Apple Store sells the Power Support products, hopefully they will carry them when the iPad comes to Canada.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I used This "Frosted Screen Protector" from focalprice.com - $3.50 USD shipped and it arrive in just over a week to me in Toronto:

Focalprice.com offers Frosted LCD Screen Guard for Apple iPad (Transparent) ,discount Frosted LCD Screen Guard for Apple iPad (Transparent),Frosted LCD Screen Guard for Apple iPad (Transparent) products,low price Frosted LCD Screen Guard for Apple iP

Working like a charm. (I also ordered the clear hard plastic back casing and Black/Red "Sock" case for about $14 USD all shipped. 

Good deal, IMHO!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

That's a great deal no matter how good they are. Power Support has great products but if you can find a similar product like this, it's worth trying. I used one of these off-brands on my iPhone but it was a crystal clear model that I didn't like. How is the "frosting" on this product? Who knows maybe they are the OEM for Power Support products. I would like to see these side by side so I just may order one.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Try upload pic again.


----------



## alau0115 (May 8, 2010)

billwong said:


> I ordered it directly from the company and they shipped it via FedEx Ground (you do have the choice). I didn't find a local reseller yet. I ordered a few for the family. They're not cheap ($25) but I expect it to last at least a year like my iPhone screen films.
> 
> The Apple Store sells the Power Support products, hopefully they will carry them when the iPad comes to Canada.


Hi Bill,

Did FedEx charge you horrible processing fee because you use Fedex ground? 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi, I received the FedEx envelope without additional charges. It may have been included with the shipping charges already, or I may get an invoice later. I'll let you know if additional charges ensue.

The FedEx Ground shipping option was the least expensive. Stay away from UPS. They seem to charge the most for combined shipping, brokerage fee, and duties/taxes. I would use USPS before UPS. But FedEx is often the best for the convenience of shipping and fees. They also do multiple attempts at delivery - unlike Purolator (the worst courier service out there - "proudly Canadian").


----------



## THPhoenix (Apr 10, 2010)

How does the screen look when you need to replace the film?

I like the idea, but I worry about residues being stuck on and ruining the screen if I ever need to peel it off.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I use the "Surface Shields" made by Digital Lifestyle Outfitters" on my iPhone. I bought a package that had 5 inside for about $20, if memory serves me correctly. Theses are the matte finish ones and they work great. I have had mine on my iPhone for about 2 years. I did pull one off after a couple of months and no residue on the screen at all.
Bought it at Best Buy in Canada, so I'm guessing it wouldn't be long before a iPad version appears here for sale.

I did buy a 3 pack of eye glass cleaner at Costco the other day. Three large and 3 small bottles, along with cleaning cloths for $7.
I just spray a very light mist (one squirt) in the middle of the iPad screen, wipe it with the supplied cloth and it cleans it up amazingly well.
I also use this on all of my screens, TV's etc., even on the outer case of my MBP. Works great!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

The new screen protectors have a silicone static cling adhesive that allows them to stick to the glass without leaving any sticky adhesive residue. So when I remove the film, the glass is squeaky clean. The film is reusable as well. Use scotch tape to remove dust particles from the glass or the "sticky side" of the film.


----------



## tboisver (May 14, 2010)

*Delay for shipping*



billwong said:


> The new screen protectors have a silicone static cling adhesive that allows them to stick to the glass without leaving any sticky adhesive residue. So when I remove the film, the glass is squeaky clean. The film is reusable as well. Use scotch tape to remove dust particles from the glass or the "sticky side" of the film.


@Bill. I live in Quebec. Can I ask you how much days you had to wait, between the order and the delivery?

Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

So the question I have is: does this anti-glare film help with using you iPad outdoors? I have found the screen to be completely useless when in direct and indirect sunlight.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

The delivery just took a few days. I ordered it April 17, shipped on the 21st, received it on around April 23 (I wasn't home to receive it on April 22) My first post on it was May 6. They sent a message when it was shipped.

As for the glare in direct sunlight, I just tested it this bright sunny morning, and unfortunately, it doesn't help with the bright direct sunlight. The direct sunlight brings out the matte finish which doesn't allow the backlit LCD screen to shine through. I think this is par for any backlit screen when you try to use it with direct sunlight shining right on it. But if you tilt it so the sun is not directly on it, you can see the screen again. I assume the glare is still really cut down, still, as there is no bright flash and it will likely be more usable.

However, when the ambient light is really bright (daylight) the screen will not look bright and vibrant as we are used to with indoor lighting.

The real benefit of these matte screen protectors is the minimization of finger print smudges. I was constantly cleaning the screen before, and a clear screen protector was actually worse than the plain glass. And I do like the antiglare properties as well.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the outdoor test


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

Snowy said:


> I use the "Surface Shields" made by Digital Lifestyle Outfitters" on my iPhone. I bought a package that had 5 inside for about $20, if memory serves me correctly. Theses are the matte finish ones and they work great. I have had mine on my iPhone for about 2 years. I did pull one off after a couple of months and no residue on the screen at all.
> Bought it at Best Buy in Canada, so I'm guessing it wouldn't be long before a iPad version appears here for sale.


Invisishield ipad protector $39.99 (!) at bestbuy.ca - hopefully more will come out at a lower price!

InvisibleSHIELD iPad Front Screen Protector (BBCAPPIPADS) - Best Buy Canada

Yikes!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

The InvisibleSHIELD iPad Full Body Skin Protector is the same price!
InvisibleSHIELD iPad Full Body Skin Protector (BBCAPPIPADFB) - Best Buy Canada


----------



## tboisver (May 14, 2010)

@Bill - Thanks for your answer. I ordered mine on May 17th, Fedex is showing a delivery for May 28th.

@iphoneottawa - I spent many hours to read almost everything I can find about the protective films for iPad. Many sources, and many reviewers. Two things were obvious : 1. The vast majority of people who tried Power Support films were very happy with the quality of the product. 2- A lot of people were not satisfied with InvisibleShield, for many reasons (installation, quality, visibility). I don't think it's a bad product, but I'm more confident with the Power Support than with the InvisibleShield, according to everything I read from reviewers (like iLounge) and from people on many forums. For the same price, or even for few dollars more expensive for the Power Support, I did not hesitate between both films, according to what I read everywhere.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update and review of both products


----------



## alau0115 (May 8, 2010)

billwong said:


> Try upload pic again.


To those who recently order the Power Support Anti-Glare film, 

I just received the Power Support Anti-glare film for iPad directly from Power Support web site. It also got shipped by Fedex and as a surprise, when I opened the parcel, the actual package is simply a large and thick white envelope with a product label which is in shark contrast to the usual green retail packaging.

What is worse is when you open the envelope, there is no extra plastic bag that protects the film. Inside the envelope, there are only two things -- the instruction sheet and the actual film. Since the envelope is bigger than the film, there is a slight crease on one edge of the film. Luckily, it is the back paper that has the crease.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

tboisver said:


> @Bill - Thanks for your answer. I ordered mine on May 17th, Fedex is showing a delivery for May 28th.
> 
> *sigh* I ordered mine May 17th and my order still says pending.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Anywhere in Ottawa we can get PS film directly?


----------



## Lagerstatten (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it the same as the ones from BestSkinsEver.com? Those are designed to protect your iPad from scratches but seem to diffuse the glare quite a bit too.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I got one from Best Skins Ever. I'm not impressed with it. The fit is good but the front sheet has lots of very small bubbles under it. I can't get them out, maybe it was the way I installed it? I have used Zagg stuff on all of my other stuff, Kodak Zi8, Canon SLR, various iPods and never had an issue. Thought I would give BSE a try, and now I know it's not for me. It really was a temporary solution anyways, while I wait for my Dodo Case to get delivered.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

billwong said:


> Hi, I received the FedEx envelope without additional charges. It may have been included with the shipping charges already, or I may get an invoice later. I'll let you know if additional charges ensue.
> 
> The FedEx Ground shipping option was the least expensive. Stay away from UPS. They seem to charge the most for combined shipping, brokerage fee, and duties/taxes. I would use USPS before UPS. But FedEx is often the best for the convenience of shipping and fees. They also do multiple attempts at delivery - unlike Purolator (the worst courier service out there - "proudly Canadian").


HI,

Just wondering if you got hit with extra charges yet? From what I've read, FedEx will bill you a couple weeks after delivery. 

Thanks


----------



## LVSinfo (Jun 11, 2010)

*15*

You always have the option to pay the duties and taxes directly to the CBSA. If you get a bill after the fact you can always take your item, your invoice from the company you bought the item from and the unique shipper identifier number that will be on the bill they send you, to your nearest CBSA office. 

The officers there will do all the work for free and collect the duties and taxes owing and give you a receipt. Call up the courier and explain that you have paid the duties and taxes. You will need to send them a copy of the B15 receipt from the CBSA. After some back and forth they will cancel your bill. 

I have done this in the past with Fedex. When you call them make sure you quote the customs regulations as that gets through their denials that you can pay yourself without using their brokerage pretty quickly.

Here is a writeup that I did on how to avoid brokerage fees. Although it is directed toward COD collection the same principles and regulations apply to an after the fact bill:

If you have a CBSA office reasonable close to you, than you can pay the duties and taxes your self and avoid the brokerage fee. Here is how:

A courier need your permission to represent you as a broker. The authority for this is found in D1-6-1 http://www.cbsa.gc.ca/publications/d...d1-6-1-eng.pdf

"4. Any person who proposes to transact business with CBSA as the agent of another person is responsible for ensuring that the proper authority has been granted. The written authority is often referred to as an agency agreement or a power of attorney."

This means of course you always have the right to clear your goods yourself or using any broker you want. Generally couriers get permission to act as your broker when you sign for the goods, in fact the LVS (low value shipment) regulations specifically allow for them to do this, however they also give you the right to decline to use them.

Now I should mention the information I am referencing for this post is only LVS courier casual goods. That means the goods have to be valued at under $1600 Canadian and not be controlled, prohibited or regulated by an act of Parliament. To qualify as Casual the goods have to be for the personal use of an individual and not be commercial goods.

We find the regulations for LVS courier goods in D 17-4-0

http://www.cbsa.gc.ca/publications/d...17-4-0-eng.pdf

"1. The Courier Low Value Shipment (LVS) Program streamlines the reporting, release and accounting procedures for certain goods imported by courier. Couriers authorized by the Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA) to participate in the program may have qualifying goods released by presenting a cargo/release list to the CBSA. To qualify under this program the goods must:
(a) be valued at less than CAN$1,600; and
(b) not be controlled, prohibited or regulated by an Act of Parliament"

So what does LVS mean?

from D17-4-0 again

"11. The cargo/release list for authorized participants of the Courier LVS Program is to be used in place of individual cargo control and release documents for goods valued under CAN$1,600. The list must be presented to the CBSA by the courier before or as soon as the shipments arrive in Canada. It must contain a concise description of the LVS qualifying goods so that the border services officer can determine the admissibility of the goods."

So the courier gives customs information on the goods they are bringing in to Canada.

Next if the goods are not being released at the office they enter Canada at they can move inbond to the office of release. This is important to note because UPS will often argue that the goods have to be released at the office of arrival but this is not true and we know it is not true because the LVS regulations tell us so.

Again from D-17-4-0

"16. When Courier LVS goods arrive in Canada at an office other than the office of release, the in-bond movement of the shipments to the office of release is permitted, provided that the entire container or load is moved inland."

So the courier following these regulations moves your LVS parcel in bond eventually to a distribution centre near the importer. At this point the goods have not been accounted for, that is no duties and taxes have been paid yet, and the courier can not release them to the importer until they have.

So now the goods are in the UPS warehouse near your house and they bring them to your door. Lets see what the D 17-4-0 says about what happens next.

"Release and Accounting
54. Once the CBSA releases the casual goods, the courier delivers the shipment to the importer. The duties and taxes owing are paid by the importer to the courier. Afterwards, the courier or its agent accounts for the goods on an “F” type entry which is presented to the CBSA before the 24th day of the next month, with the duties and taxes payable by the end of that month."

Ah so you pay the courier your duties and taxes (and brokerage fee), receive your goods and then the courier goes ahead and acts as your broker and pays the duties and taxes with an F type entry the next month.

So what happens if you decide you don't want to pay the duties and taxes and brokerage fee to the courier? Surely the regulations state that the goods have to go back to the office of arrival right? and you have to pay the duties and taxes at that office right?That's what UPS told my friend. Wrong.

D 17-4-0

"56. If an importer wishes to account for the goods himself or herself, the courier does not release the shipment to the importer but holds the goods until the importer presents satisfactory proof that the appropriate duties and taxes have been paid directly to the CBSA. The importer must note the unique shipment identifier number and contact the courier to determine where the goods are held in a bonded warehouse until the release is effected."

So the courier hangs on to the goods which are still in-bond at their warehouse. The courier must provide the importer with information as to where the goods are, what the unique shipment identifier number is (they would have provided this to customs earlier as part of the cargo/release list noted in section 11). Now you the importer can take that information along with a bill or invoice from the shipper to your nearest customs office and get a B15 done for free. Customs will do all the work. Take that back to UPS and then as noted in section 56 of D17-4-0 they must release the goods to you.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now simply put if a courier, say UPS, arrives at your door and you refuse to pay the duties and taxes, you want to do this:

Ask them where the goods are going now, which will be the nearby warehouse. (they may threaten to take them back to the border warehouse but this does not make sense from a economical sense on their part, is not supported by the LVS regulations and even if they do you can still clear your goods at the office closest to you)

Next ask for the unique shipment identifier number.

Print out a copy of the invoice from the shipper (most online shippers email this to you if not request a copy after you place your order)

Take these three pieces of information with you to your nearest CBSA office and ask for a B15.

Return to UPS with your B15, which will show you paid your duties and taxes and receive your goods.

If they give you any kind of hassle print out a copy of D 17-4-0 to support your right to clear the goods yourself and show that the goods do not have to be accounted for at the border entry office.

Armed with this information my friend was able to get a number from UPS that he brought to customs and was able to get UPS to accept a B15 and release his goods.

Hope folks that are forced to use a courier find this useful. Knowledge is power. By the way all the customs regulations can be found on the CBSA website at D memoranda
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So when you call FedEx and they give you a hard time the first thing you want to do is ask them to show you the documentation they have in writing that shows that you authorized them to act as your broker. Without that they have no right go forward and act as your broker as per part 54 above UNLESS you pay the duties and taxes to them. Since you have not paid the duties and taxes to them and they have no written agreement that you will pay the duties and taxes to them, they are actually in contravention of the CBSA's regulations by giving you the item before you paid for the duties and taxes. As per part 56 above you have the right to pay the duties and taxes directly to the CBSA yourself. Pointing all this out to them usually gets them to accept the B15 receipt you obtained from the CBSA fairly easily at this point.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

If any of you log on to iLounge, you will discover that they rate the PS Anti-glare screen protector tops of all they have tested thus far. The main drawback is that they only ship one in each package and there are no helper tools such as cleaning cloth or plastic scraper. 

Just as an aside, they also rate the MacAlly Metrolpad (really ugly name!) as their top pick of the cases.


----------

